
Private Internet Access VPN has been blocked in Hong Kong - rasengan
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2019/09/as-protesters-march-on-private-internet-access-vpn-has-been-blocked-in-hong-kong/
======
Confusedcius
As someone who lived in Hong Kong, this is such a big step backwards. Freedom
to access information was such a key part of picking HK over China when
setting up an APAC office.

------
valdean
The headline is slightly deceiving. All "private internet access" isn't
blocked, just a single VPN called Private Internet Access VPN.

~~~
dredmorbius
I've emailed the mods.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! Updated from “Hong Kong Blocks Private Internet Access”.

------
intellix
More reason for people to protest. Now they're deploying the firewall to
censor information that people already know? Doesn't make sense... Why are
people using a VPN in HK?

~~~
oarsinsync
For the same reasons people use VPNs anywhere, privacy from their FHR.

------
0xdeadb00f
Can anyone confirm this? People I know are saying this isn't true and they can
access PIA fine from within HK. They say PIA's coverage in China and HK has
been spotty from the beginning.

